# Not really a kayak...but close!



## Linkovich

Finally got around to rigging up my paddle board for fishing. I took it out for a shake down run this morning, everything seemed to work pretty well. Cant wait to get into some fish!


----------



## wareagle900

Thats awesome! I love seeing people come up with new and innovative ways of fishing! Kayak fishing is growing fast in this area and its great! I know some friends who say that paddleboard fishing is growing fast too!

Good lookin rig!


----------



## Jason

Looks like a cool set-up!!!


----------



## dpenzone

What a neat set up. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Herculined

Red Neck engineering at it's finest. I like it.


----------



## jaksprat

That's a true flat(s) boat!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

sweet setup dude!


----------



## Linkovich

Thanks everybody. Like I said I haven't got to catch any fish off of it yet, But I think it will work well. I see a ton of fish when I go for paddles. It's nice being elevated off the water but not really making any noise, the fish dont spook near as easy.


----------



## Wild Girl

*way cool*

Necessity is the Mother of invention. Nice idea. I had to design something to fish from my waverunner so I can really appreciate what you came up with. Happy fishin'.


----------



## Lateralus

Kind of resembles the BOTE Boards.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

^i want one!!!!!


----------



## Linkovich

Yeah the bote boards are pretty sweet. I thought about trying to do a rail type set up like that, but the Bote's are a little longer and a little wider than my board, therefore a little more stable. I tried my board with a little bigger cooler first go-round and it made it just a little too tipsy, so a rail would have just made it worse.

Maybe next time I make it over to Destin I can try one out!


----------



## joebuck

Lateralus said:


> Kind of resembles the BOTE Boards.


That is sweet ... how much do one of those rigs run????


----------



## joebuck

joebuck said:


> That is sweet ... how much do one of those rigs run????


Did a little research, with the back rest, carbon fiber paddle and the YETI, looking at about $2k.


----------



## greauxpete

Did you add the tie down points to the side of the board on each side of the ice chest?
If so which kind did you use and are they holding up for you?


----------



## FishGolfDrink

joebuck said:


> Did a little research, with the back rest, carbon fiber paddle and the YETI, looking at about $2k.


Wow thats pretty steep.. I can stand up in my outback and use my hobie paddle instead! 

Seriously though, this sport is taking off. I can't believe how many paddle boarders I see around little sabine.


----------

